# 4.1.2 with Horizontal Launcher Rotation



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Android 4.1.2 is hitting AOSP today and is being pushed to the N7 as well. Some have already received it! Part of the update brings horizontal launcher to the N7! Finally!! Post here if you get the update and what you think!


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Can someone pull the update file before you install it please? It will be in /cache.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

haven't gotten it pushed yet - I'll try to pull the update when I get it, if you don't have it already


----------



## JDQuackers (Jan 19, 2012)

winner00 said:


> Can someone pull the update file before you install it please? It will be in /cache.


Is this the same thing?
http://android.clients.google.com/packages/ota/google_nakasi/03a4eaf95f73.signed-nakasi-JZO54K-from-JRO03D.03a4eaf9.zip
(from Derek Ross on G+)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I've checked a few times and still nothing. Hopefully soon as I want to try stock launcher again with rotation.

Edit: I downloaded the zip from Google (linked above) and with TWRP it fails installation. Now I guess I'll have to try CWM and see if that will flash it.

Edit 2: I'm an idiot and renamed a few files in /system/app which caused it to fail verification...installing now. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

